

Brain shifts from glucose to lactate fuel source during exercise. - dhbradshaw
http://www.physorg.com/news141997396.html

======
TrevorJ
I had that thought as well. I do know that some of the people in the medical
field whom I have talked to say that exercise tends to shift the brain in to
more predominant Alpha wave patterns which correlates to creative thought.
That explains why stepping away from the computer and taking a walk can be
very helpful for solving problems.

~~~
mnemonik
Maybe, but check this out too: <http://www.physorg.com/news142012820.html>

------
ars
It's especially interesting in that when muscles work really hard they make
lactic acid - which is then used by the brain when _it_ is working hard.

~~~
herdrick
No, I think the paper just says that the brain can get by with lactic acid,
not that it works better with it.

------
te_platt
I wonder if that is related to the beneficial effects of exercise on mood.

~~~
Chocobean
I think "runner's high" is endorphins, but I'm wondering how the lactate
interacts with the endorphins as well.

incidentally, what exactly is lactate? ...milk bits?

~~~
oconnor0
I'm going to guess this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactic_acid>

